# Anyone near San Antonio?



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

I am down in San Antonio for a month for NCOA, if you live near by and know a place to coyote hunt i would like to go. If you know where some PIGS are i would pay to huntiggy: thanks

Dave


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

singlesix said:


> If you know where some PIGS are i would pay to huntiggy: thanks


Bloody hell are you allowed to do that over there!? No wonder crime rates go up!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Try Durty Nellys Irish bar on Alamo st. around closing time, it's a fun bar, but last call looked like a wildebeast herd on the plains.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Try Durty Nellys Irish bar on Alamo st. around closing time, it's a fun bar, but last call looked like a wildebeast herd on the plains.


Thanks , but no bars for me gotta save that per diem for more important things like hunting gear. I did go to the river walk. Thats one busy place, and if you like to eat well they got it.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Bloody hell are you allowed to do that over there!? No wonder crime rates go up!


WILD BOARS, Ill leave the pigs alone and let them do thier job:tinykitball:


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I Like to Hunt them thar Piglets, Unh Hunh!! Sure Do! LOL! Wish I was down there Right Now! Trying to get my Stuff ready for Deer Season here Right now though! Putting out cameras and Such, my son and I worked 3 days last week! Work aint Work if ya Enjoy what ya doin!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I hear you on the work thing, a crappy job sucks even on a good day.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

singlesix said:


> WILD BOARS, Ill leave the pigs alone and let them do thier job:tinykitball:


I know I'm sorry Dave I couldn't help it!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I hear you on the work thing, a crappy job sucks even on a good day.


Your not wrong there Don!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Your not wrong there Don!


I've had a few of them through the years.


----------

